# first flathead on a planer bobber and shad



## thecatkiller (Aug 29, 2007)

8) we went to the ohio river and caught some fish heres one of the flatheads we got off a deep ledge -we fished both sides of the boat with planer bobbers and got channel cats near the bank and flatheads about 30 feet out towards the deeper water - I searched the bank and ledge with my depth finder then anchored up current 100 feet and sent planer bobbers to do their duty-and they did-


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice catfish do you keep him or release him? :beer:


----------



## thecatkiller (Aug 29, 2007)

CREEMAN said:


> Nice catfish do you keep him or release him? :beer:


 We almost always let them go-this one swam free- you fish cat or walleye -I see that your in canada- I have been to seu saint marie mi and canada in that area- fishing was awesome- the catkiller


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Just a few minutes in a car from niagara falls


----------

